# Steering Gear



## EVERS3 (May 18, 2012)

Has anyone tried a "600 Steering Gear" in a 66 or 67 power steering car?? I ran into a guy at a local car show that claims "it'll make your old goat drive like a modern rack and pinion equipped car". Wondering if there is any truth to it and whether or not it would be worth the $600.00?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Never heard of it.... if it's a power steering box, you have another option. Send your unit off to the folks at powersteering.com and have it rebuilt into a fast-ratio unit. It'll handle like gangbusters, and still be the original box. That's what I did with mine and I really like the results.

Bear


----------



## EVERS3 (May 18, 2012)

I had my unit rebuilt about six months ago and converted to fast-ratio, but the car still has a bit more play than I like. I googled the 600 steering gear and it appears you can get one from Hotchkis (they call it a Delphi 600 series power steering gear). According to their blurb " it utilizes the latest in steering technology including a rack and pinion style hydraulic valving" that eliminates any "slop and slush", no more "wondering and floating". Sounds interesting, but for $599.95 I am hoping for some real world feedback before jumping in to the pool!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have oem standard ratio gearboxes in both of mine, and there is no play in the steering at all. Tight as a new vehicle. If you have excessive play, it's usually a worn idler arm, center link, or tie rod ends. I'd check for worn front end parts, first.


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

Or even something too obvious like the steering coupler. 
Russ


----------



## EVERS3 (May 18, 2012)

Good advice, we changed out the bushings and reworked the tie rods, center link, etc. and installed a beefier sway bar at the same time we had the box rebuilt, may have missed something. Will take another look.
Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If you have more than about an inch of free- play at the steering wheel, something is worn. And 1 inch is about maximum for that measurement, IMO.


----------

